# Sundown - 12/27 afternoon



## Greg (Dec 25, 2009)

Rain tonight/tomorrow and temps in the 40's on Sunday. Should be soft bumps. I should be there mid-day for an afternoon session.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 25, 2009)

Im there!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 25, 2009)

probably there. was supposed to head north to VT tomorrow for a day but doubt the weather will justify the trip so local this weekend instead.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 25, 2009)

looking good since i bailed the other night...  merry xmas my fellow bump whores.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 25, 2009)

Unlikely, but not impossible- if we make good time on the trip home.  Merry X-mas!


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2009)

> *Sunday: *Rain or drizzle likely before 7am, then a chance of showers between 7am and noon. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 43. North wind between 5 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.



Sunday afternoon should have some epic spring bumps. Slush explosions!  Good opportunity to ski in several lines. I almost get as excited about these types of days as I do powder days. Get at it before the freeze-up!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Mashed Potato explosions!!!  I should be there around 12:30....gottta go get some new poles in the am...While I was slipping the bottom line thursday my ski got caught under a chuck of ice, anddown I went somehow bending my pole in half

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2009)

might not be able to make it until 2.  but i'm trying to get there earlier.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2009)

JPs gotta race thing at 8...should be freed up by 12

steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 26, 2009)

What"s up my fellow bumpers, I might be down tomr. if it"s not worth goin up  to the river.


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> What"s up my fellow bumpers, I might be down tomr. if it"s not worth goin up  to the river.



How far of a drive? Don't expect Gunbarrel, but it should be pretty fun. Some low-angle bumps to start with:







Looking back up:






They then head left in the first pic for a small slightly steeper drop into a flat area:






They'll be better than that tomorrow. Then finally another longer section of slightly steeper bumps:






That's about it. So nothing like Gunbarrel, but still fun. I think I remember you're about 2 hours away. Probably worth it since you're a bump-head. Anyway, we could use all the rippers we can to get some serious lines skied in before the freeze so you're obviously more than welcome

Not totally sure of my arrival time. We have guests tonight so it depends on when they leave. I think I'll be there anywhere between 11 am and 1 pm..


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 26, 2009)

The drive is about two hours, but I"ll drive where ever the bumps are. It would be a good trip for my first time out this year. I saw the pics and I"m not expecting anything like gunbarrel. Oh ya great job again Sundown.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> What"s up my fellow bumpers, I might be down tomr. if it"s not worth goin up  to the river.



Come on up Bro....Bumps should be real good...

steveo     sent ya a PM


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 26, 2009)

I"ll be down probably around 11:00.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 26, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> I"ll be down probably around 11:00.



Do I need to bring the pink bunny helmet for you again?


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 26, 2009)

Just left Sundown.  It was awesome this morning.  The snow was soft, the temps were warm and there was NOBODY around!  I wish I could have worked on the bumps but I was ripping up the magic carpet with my 2 year old.  He loved it!  He skied straight for for 2 and half hours.  I'm going to try to meet up with you all tomorrow afternoon.  What time are you all getting there?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Just left Sundown.  It was awesome this morning.  The snow was soft, the temps were warm and there was NOBODY around!



i hate it when i listen to the weather man and he is WRONG!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Just left Sundown.  It was awesome this morning.  The snow was soft, the temps were warm and there was NOBODY around!  I wish I could have worked on the bumps but I was ripping up the magic carpet with my 2 year old.  He loved it!  He skied straight for for 2 and half hours.  I'm going to try to meet up with you all tomorrow afternoon.  What time are you all getting there?



You just convinced me to get off the couch and head over there shortly.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Just left Sundown.  It was awesome this morning.  The snow was soft, the temps were warm and there was NOBODY around!  I wish I could have worked on the bumps but I was ripping up the magic carpet with my 2 year old.  He loved it!  He skied straight for for 2 and half hours.  I'm going to try to meet up with you all tomorrow afternoon.  What time are you all getting there?



he he he tomorrrows gonna be great!!!!!   Some of us will be there  at 11..thanks for the report!!

steveo


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You just convinced me to get off the couch and head over there shortly.



Well worth the effort.  I may and try to get back out later this afternoon,,,,it's that good!  I'll look for you!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, no idea so many people were planning on tomorrow.  got a gift card as a present so might as well use it up now.  i'll try to be there around noon or so.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 26, 2009)

Randi and I will be there at some point.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, but I will not be needing the pink bunny helmet. See you all tomr. PUMPED UP


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Well worth the effort.  I may and try to get back out later this afternoon,,,,it's that good!  I'll look for you!



Was definitely worth the trip out there even though it started raining on my first trip up the lift. You guys should be able to carve a couple lines into them pretty quick tomorrow.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Was definitely worth the trip out there even though it started raining on my first trip up the lift. You guys should be able to carve a couple lines into them pretty quick tomorrow.



What about you? You going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> What about you? You going to be there tomorrow?



Yea, I'll be there for a little while.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2009)

It should be good tomorrow because it was damn good today!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=493744#post493744


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It should be good tomorrow because it was damn good today!
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=493744#post493744



Mmmmmmm is for Moguls.....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Should be there around 1130...looks like the rain will be gone by then

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Should be there around 1130...looks like the rain will be gone by then
> 
> steveo



i should be there around the same time.  See you on Tom's Treat!


----------



## rachelv (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm at my parents for the holidays, which is only maybe 40 minutes from Sundown, so I'm going to head up in about an hour. I'll look for you guys on the bump run. I've never been to Sundown before and I'm looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2009)

rachelv said:


> I'm at my parents for the holidays, which is only maybe 40 minutes from Sundown, so I'm going to head up in about an hour. I'll look for you guys on the bump run. I've never been to Sundown before and I'm looking forward to checking it out.



Nice.  Stop in and say hi.  We will be skiing Nor Easter to Temptor exclusively.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2009)

Heading over now, see you out there!


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

I should be on skis a bit before noon. Spring-like out there today! Gonna be epic moguls.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be there, hopefully around noon.  Can't wait!


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

rachelv said:


> I'm at my parents for the holidays, which is only maybe 40 minutes from Sundown, so I'm going to head up in about an hour. I'll look for you guys on the bump run. I've never been to Sundown before and I'm looking forward to checking it out.



Have fun! Sorry I had to bail on you but I'm sure you'll be in good hands with these guys.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2009)

jake + me there 12:30 ish.


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

rollin'


----------



## Trev (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone pulling a night shift there tonight?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2009)

Trev said:


> Anyone pulling a night shift there tonight?



I just got back, everyone did the day shift.


----------



## Trev (Dec 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I just got back, everyone did the day shift.



roger!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2009)

Trev said:


> roger!



Get out there before it freezes up, probably a top ten day out there today.


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Get out there before it freezes up, probably a top ten day out there today.



Brian described it as "epic," so I'd say go for it!


----------

